# PCT Question?



## drakeslayer (Feb 21, 2006)

I am curious if there is a product similar to Nolvadex that I can use without a prescription, such as Rebound XT, and if that is good enough as far as the anti-estrogen is concerned?


----------



## wolfyEVH (Feb 21, 2006)

why not just click on the word "nolvadex"


----------



## swollen (Feb 21, 2006)

good question one i would also like to know the answer too.  Im getting ready to start some nolvadex but not sure if that would be all I need after a cycle of test 250/week, deca 400/week both for 10 weeks.  would like to know the answer to both questions, any vets advice?


----------



## swollen (Feb 21, 2006)

clicking on word nolvadex really doesnt answer the question.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Feb 21, 2006)

swollen said:
			
		

> good question one i would also like to know the answer too.  Im getting ready to start some nolvadex but not sure if that would be all I need after a cycle of test 250/week, deca 400/week both for 10 weeks.  would like to know the answer to both questions, any vets advice?



why are you running the deca a lot higher than the test?? should be opposite IMO


----------



## wolfyEVH (Feb 21, 2006)

swollen said:
			
		

> clicking on word nolvadex really doesnt answer the question.



he wanted to know if he can use something like nolvadex w/o a prescription....visiting that site you can purchase some nolvadex no prescription required.....

my reply wasnt directed towards you in the first place


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Feb 21, 2006)

drakeslayer said:
			
		

> I am curious if there is a product similar to Nolvadex that I can use without a prescription, such as Rebound XT, and if that is good enough as far as the anti-estrogen is concerned?



products like rebound xt arent strong enough.  just go with the tamoxifen that wolfy gave u the link to.


----------



## kell11 (Feb 21, 2006)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> why are you running the deca a lot higher than the test?? should be opposite IMO


I agree.500/400...or 250/200.Preferably the first,unless your weight is under 175,then you may see _some_ gain with 250/200.


----------



## Nitrateman (Feb 21, 2006)

I ran the 500/400 as Kell suggested with a couple of add ons and have been running Nolva only ---4 week split at 60, 40, 20, 20...so far working pretty damn well, one week to go.  Will follow with Trib and Dhea for two weeks.

Nitrateman

PS don't piss on Wolfy, he's a fountain of info, and you may need him to save your ass some day


----------



## drakeslayer (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for the info.  When I wrote the post I didn't see that the word Nolvadex was something you could click on for more info.  I see it now after checking my post.  You learn something new everyday.  Thanks


----------

